# ¿Por qué un panel solar no carga completamente la bateria?



## murderer (Ago 22, 2013)

Buenas!

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto personal, en el que pretendo alimentar la iluminación de mi habitación sólo con la energía producida por paneles solares.

Los materiales que tengo son estos:
*Panel solar 50W

```
Potencia máxima: 50 W
Máximo voltaje: 17,50 V
Máximo amperaje: 2,86 A
Voltaje circuito abierto: 22 V
Corriente en corto circuito: 3,07 A
```

*Regulador de carga 20A 12v/24v

*Bateria 12V 100Ah del tipo Absorbent Glass Mat

```
http://www.swxtdy.com/ziliao/VISION-guigeshu/6FM100X.pdf
```

El problema es el siguiente:
Si bien la bateria es cargada por el panel solar, este no llega a cargarla lo suficiente para llegar al voltaje del ciclo de uso (14.4V-14.7V). Sino que sólo llega a un voltaje máximo de 13.8V (voltaje de flotación).

Anteriormente tenía un regulador de carga de 5A, pero al ver que sólo me cargaba la batería hasta los 13.5V pensé que era un problema del regulador. Sin embargo ahora con un regulador de 20A sigue sin llegar a la carga completa.

Muchisimas gracias! ...


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2013)

Las bateria nunca mantienen sus caracteristicas iniciales por siempre, se van sulfatando poco a poco hasta perder su poder para producir el voltage de fabrica.


----------



## murderer (Ago 22, 2013)

zopilote dijo:


> Las bateria nunca mantienen sus caracteristicas iniciales por siempre, se van sulfatando poco a poco hasta perder su poder para producir el voltage de fabrica.



Hola zopilote!

Gracias por tu respuesta,

Pero acaso la bateria no debería cargar hasta, al menos el voltaje de ciclo de uso? Tengo entendido que el voltaje de flotación solo sirve por si se va a almacenar la bateria y no usarla. En este caso la idea es cargar y realizar descargas profundas continuamente, y el hecho de que un porcentaje de la bateria no se cargue, hace que sea un sistema no muy eficiente.

Además, la bateria es nueva.

Gracias!


----------



## opamp (Ago 22, 2013)

Tienes que fijarte para que tipo de carga esta seteado el cargador , para ciclado o para flotacion . Si la bateria esta vieja de todas maneras se cargaria al Vmaximo del cargador lo que no acumularia es toda la carga, solo acumularia una fraccion de la capacidad (100Ah) . Te voy indicando que un panel de 50W es muy pequenno para una bateria de 100Ah . El manual del cargador debe darte la informacion del voltaje y la modalidad de carga.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola caro murderer, los panel solares funcionan como fuentes de corriente es por iso que aclaraste 22 Volts de salida en abierto (sin corriente alguna consumida) y 3,07 Amperios de curto circuito (maxima corriente que es possible fornir por el panel ), como la bateria es de 100A/h creo yo que solo 3,07 Amperios no es suficiente para cargala totalmiente , portanto de nada adianta canbiar de regulador de carga por un mas fuerte quando lo real problema es no tener  un panel mas potente (capacidad de fornir mas corriente), asi creo que la soluciõn sea agregar mas paneles igual a o que possue en manos en paralelo o canbiarlo por otro con mas capacidad de fornir corriente.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Ago 22, 2013)

Muchos cargadores cargan hasta 14.6V para luego reducir el amperaje de carga y quedarse en 13.6V , puede haber sucedido eso y no te diste cuenta, y solo estas leyendo el voltaje final (volt de flot).


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 23, 2013)

Yo he tenido varios tipos de batería y cargadores. Con esa corriente 2.86Amp no llega a los 14.4V. Para panel de 50W se suele poner una batería de 55Amp/h. Las baterías de mayor capacidad tienen menor resistencia de carga y se necesita más corriente para cargarlos a full por lo regular 0.1C.


----------



## murderer (Ago 25, 2013)

Antes que nada muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme!



opamp dijo:


> Tienes que fijarte para que tipo de carga esta seteado el cargador , para ciclado o para flotacion . Si la bateria esta vieja de todas maneras se cargaria al Vmaximo del cargador lo que no acumularia es toda la carga, solo acumularia una fraccion de la capacidad (100Ah) . Te voy indicando que un panel de 50W es muy pequenno para una bateria de 100Ah . El manual del cargador debe darte la informacion del voltaje y la modalidad de carga.





daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro murderer, los panel solares funcionan como fuentes de corriente es por iso que aclaraste 22 Volts de salida en abierto (sin corriente alguna consumida) y 3,07 Amperios de curto circuito (maxima corriente que es possible fornir por el panel ), como la bateria es de 100A/h creo yo que solo 3,07 Amperios no es suficiente para cargala totalmiente , portanto de nada adianta canbiar de regulador de carga por un mas fuerte quando lo real problema es no tener un panel mas potente (capacidad de fornir mas corriente), asi creo que la soluciõn sea agregar mas paneles igual a o que possue en manos en paralelo o canbiarlo por otro con mas capacidad de fornir corriente.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.





cristian_elect dijo:


> Yo he tenido varios tipos de batería y cargadores. Con esa corriente 2.86Amp no llega a los 14.4V. Para panel de 50W se suele poner una batería de 55Amp/h. Las baterías de mayor capacidad tienen menor resistencia de carga y se necesita más corriente para cargarlos a full por lo regular 0.1C.



Por lo que veo el problema es muy problable que sea una bateria sobredimensionada para las capacidades de la bateria.

Voy a conseguir una bateria de menor capacidad y ver si así logra cargarse completamente. Si esto funciona, tendré que conseguir un panel solar más grande para cargar esa bateria de 100Ah.

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo chicos 

Saludos!


----------



## opamp (Ago 25, 2013)

Murderer, puedes hacer una prueba, coloca el panel directo a la bateria (sin el cargador) yte fijas sise eleva el V mas de los 13.6V ; no te olvides de colocar un diodo en serie entre el panel y la bateria , para evitar la decarga de la bateria hacia el panel cuando no halla radiacion solar , el diodo puede ser de 3A , mejor 6A.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 26, 2013)

como sabes que la bateria no esta cargada???  solamente porque no llego a los14.5 volts????
si te fijas las bateria debe ser de 12 volts...  cuando un carro la esta cargado sube maximo (depende del carro) hasta 13.8.  otros 14.3.. pero si apagas el carro la bateria te va a dar un voltaje de 12.6 maximo... eso no significa que la bateria no este cargada... 

checa la corriente que le demanda la bateria cuando se esta cargando.. pon un amperimetro para que monitoress...
si casi no hay consumo de corriente significa que la bateria esta cargada.. pues cuando la bateria esta  muy descargada  te puede consumir hasta 30 amperes (no aplica para tu cargador)...
asi, que usa un poco la bateria...  despues ponla a cargar con tu cargador pero usando un amperimetro.. y monitorea la corriente...
suerte.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 26, 2013)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> como sabes que la bateria no esta cargada???  solamente porque no llego a los14.5 volts????
> si te fijas las bateria debe ser de 12 volts...  cuando un carro la esta cargado sube maximo (depende del carro) hasta 13.8.  otros 14.3.. pero si apagas el carro la bateria te va a dar un voltaje de 12.6 maximo... eso no significa que la bateria no este cargada...
> 
> checa la corriente que le demanda la bateria cuando se esta cargando.. pon un amperimetro para que monitoress...
> ...


 Que 12.6V como máximo debe ser una batería vieja, o puede ser que este alimentando otros circuitos como la alarma o luces. Normalmente esta un valor cercano a 13.4V un poco más o menos.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 30, 2013)

Partamos de la base que el regulador no sabe que panel tiene puesto ni sabe que batería tiene puesta:
2.86 A a 100 Ah son C/35

Si el regulador supiera algo haría lo siguiente:
Cargar a 14.1 V (AGM) y limitar la corriente a C/10 mientras la corriente esté entre C/10 y C/20
Flotar a 12.5 V mientras la corriente sea menor a C/20 ( C/35 < C/20 )
Dejar de cargar si la corriente es menor a C/100
Limitar la corriente a C/20 mientras la tensión de la batería sea menor a 12 V

La tensión de 14.1 V "rompe" el sulfato. A 13.8 V permanentemente una batería normal se sulfataría, por suerte 13.8 V es "mucho" para una AGM así que puede que no se te sulfate.

Para esa batería necesitas un panel de 10 A (150 - 180 W) y un consumo diario del 30% × 12 V × 100 Ah = 360 Wh

Para ese panel de 2.86 A, necesitas una batería de 28 Ah y un consumo diario del 30% × 12 V × 28 Ah = 100 Wh


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2013)

El panel da la máxima corriente a 0V y va bajando . Hay un cierto punto de inflexión o de potencia máxima a partir del cual la corriente entregada por el panel baja muy rápidamente, si a eso le sumamos lo que cae en el regulador puede pasar que a partir de 13V (por decir algo) la corriente sea mínima y por lo tanto tarde una barbaridad en subir medio voltio.
Hace falta ver las curvas de respuesta del panel, regulador y batería.


----------

